# Shady Dell Tramway Shelf Railway Updates



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Using some of the ideas of Carl Arendt, the micro railway genius, I have been updating my Shady Dell Tramway, which is 12 feet long by 8 inches wide. This is a composite view. It allows me to operate when bad weather hits my garden railway.

The plastic trees I found in Walmart. They are very flat and lie right against the background. The buildings mounted on foamcore on each end are from ideas on Carl's site. The other buildings along the right of way are photo composites, also mounted on foamcore.

A larger image can be found here.


----------



## kwschin (Dec 24, 2010)

My wife and I are building a free-standing sun room that we plan to run a G-scale around the perimeter above the windows and doors. Your photo gives us great ideas how to dress up the background. Excellent ideas!! 

Keith in Texas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

That is looking great! Do you have close up pictures of the flat buildings? I remember when this was just track and the background. 

Have you thought about putting a tunnel in the middle?


----------

